# Introduction



## ToiHendricks (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi my name is Toi and I am a newbie expat living in the United States . I reside in Michigan and work for a Fortune 500 Company in Logistics/ Supply Chain /Transportation Management. 
I am seeking employment possibilities in Singapore. I welcome any suggestions and advice from those in this group who support my adventure and goals to relocate to Singapore.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

My advice is to first stay in your currently new job for at least three years, before moving again.
Employers will choose you if they believe you bring benefits to their company. People who just started one job and are already thinking to leave it again do not.


----------

